# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  cho hỏi về con trỏ

## dksupport

làm sao để dùng con trỏ như 1 mảng vậy, mình dùng calloc để cấp phát bộ nhớ rồi làm tương tự như mảng 1 chiều.

----------

